# hello from spfd, mo



## painstain (Jun 17, 2006)

hello, i am a student and instructor for the world youn wha ryu tkd association. i've been looking for a forum to get to know other martial artists and learn more of other styles. i beleive that every system has something great to offer and i'm not the type to say the system i'm in is the best. i look foward to great conversation!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Lisa (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome,  I am in St.Louis.  I study TKD and Hapkido both


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT!


----------



## Paul B (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Painstain.


----------



## painstain (Jun 17, 2006)

thank you all


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the best damm place on the internet.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome! I spent last night in Mt. Vernon, MO and passed through Springfield early this morningt.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 18, 2006)

welcome to MT.  there are quite a few MA'ists here on MT that are located in SW Missouri, myself included.  i'm about 20 minutes from SPFD.

i hope you find Martialtalk helpful, informative, and fun.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 18, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Welcome! I spent last night in Mt. Vernon, MO and passed through Springfield early this morningt.


 
wow.  your were ten minutes from my house.  i live south down HWY 39 in Aurora.  that would have been way cool to meet you.  what brought you to SW MO?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2006)

Just passing through, driving from Albuquerque to Terre Haute. I just happened to stop there, having made a goal of getting to MO.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy posting!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT and Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

